
“5th State of Matter” Recreated on ISS for Longer Than on Earth - throw1234651234
https://news.yahoo.com/quantum-fifth-state-matter-observed-space-first-time-090312178.html
======
throw1234651234
"Paris (AFP) - Scientists have observed the fifth state of matter in space for
the first time, offering unprecedented insight that could help solve some of
the quantum universe's most intractable conundrums, research showed Thursday.

Bose-Einstein condensates (BECs) -- the existence of which was predicted by
Albert Einstein and Indian mathematician Satyendra Nath Bose almost a century
ago -- are formed when atoms of certain elements are cooled to near absolute
zero (0 Kelvin, minus 273.15 Celsius)..."

